# Couple of question about buying a two colour pad printer.



## SilentPenguin (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi all 

I just need a bit of advice 

Im looking to buy a primex 2 colour without an air compressor so I need to know firstly 
What air compressor do I need to run it ? Will any old air compressor work.

And where can I locate decent suppliers in the UK ?


Thanks guys!


Colin


----------



## Adam_N (May 3, 2010)

I have Super Primex two colours machine. They are good machines. You can run it of any 1.5 hp air compressor.
I am not from UK but I know that they are plenty of suppliers there. Few that comes to my mind are Tampo Ltd, Dalesway, Mascoprint etc. Just Google them and you will find their contact details. 
If you are after cheap plates I would advise you to buy them direct from USA. Team Flexo is the place and you will find that they are probably at least twice cheaper including shipping than any other place in UK.
If you need any more help you can PM me.
Adam


----------



## SilentPenguin (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. I have the unit sat wrapped on a pallet and no idea where to start! Ill make a go a getting it setup at the weekend after I purchase an air compressor.


Thank you again!


Colin


----------



## Adam_N (May 3, 2010)

SilentPenguin said:


> Thanks for your reply. I have the unit sat wrapped on a pallet and no idea where to start! Ill make a go a getting it setup at the weekend after I purchase an air compressor.
> 
> 
> Thank you again!
> ...


Don't forget to set air pressure in between 5 and 6 bars


----------

